# 2009 NBA Finals Game 5: Los Angeles Lakers (3) @ Orlando Magic (1) [6/14]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Time for the Lakers to take a fat dump over every Laker and Kobe troll that trashed them after Shaq was traded. Though I have to admit, I kind of want them to win at Staples instead.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Close out game are always tough, especially on the road. I picked LA in 6, though, I want Lakers to take care of the business on Sunday.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Tough game to call. The Magic could be totally deflated and just roll over and die. Or, we could be looking ahead to a victory celebration at Staples, play poorly and get beat pretty badly. I hope we take care of business. However, if I had to predict the outcome of this game...I have a feeling we get beat. Start hanging the ballons from the ceiling at Staples!!! GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe will probably have a better shooting game,but im expecting orlando to come out firing led by shard after his stinker game 4 and turkoglu. game will be decided if another laker besides kobe and pau shows up. odom is due for a great game. here's hoping he gets it on sunday.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i hope kobe does shoot better though. if he could put up a 15/22 performance (which is something he could easily do) his series shooting average would be at 47%.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Quick stat on Ariza: he has hit 38 three-pointers so far in these playoffs. Derek Fisher and Kobe Bryant have never made that many three-pointers in the playoffs before.

Even Robert Horry has only had more than 38 threes in the playoffs once, when he hit 44 for the Rockets in '95.

I legitimately think that he could hit 140 next regular season if he re-signs with us this summer.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope that we can close it out, let's go Lakers!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Quick stat on Ariza: he has hit 38 three-pointers so far in these playoffs. Derek Fisher and Kobe Bryant have never made that many three-pointers in the playoffs before.
> 
> Even Robert Horry has only had more than 38 threes in the playoffs once, when he hit 44 for the Rockets in '95.
> 
> I legitimately think that he could hit 140 next regular season if he re-signs with us this summer.


WOW..interesting stat. His offense and defense has been the key this season, which is what we missed in last year playoffs, especially against Boston.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

intriguing. i wonder if this is one of those one hit wonder type of season from ariza. i remember luke and sasha connecting 40% of their three pointers on their contract year.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

im feeling a championship


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

it would be nice to close it out in LA:sarcasm:

I do think LA will let their guard down juuuuuust enough for orlando to jump all over this game.
Gonna have to think it's gonna be another close one..2 very talented teams fighting it out..LA lookin to close it out, ORL desperate to stay alive...should be a good physical battle.

I just hope the refs don't pollute the game with foul calls and ruin the flow of what i think will be a good game as all games this series have proved to be


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My prediction

93-84, Lakers.

C'mon!! :rock:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's finish them off.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Despite my better judgment, I'm gonna say the Lakers close it out today.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

With their backs against the wall, i see Orlando coming out firing. And Howards having a monster game.

Eventhough i would prefer the Lakers finishing the Magic at Staples, a victory today would be a message-sender (?).

So, Let's go LAkers! :champagne:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> Despite my better judgment, I'm gonna say the Lakers close it out today.


Same here. :champagne:

I BELIEVE


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

As much as I hate to say it, I don't think Orlando lets us celebrate on their home floor. But proof me wrong!

#15 is a win away!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

im gonna predict the score to be LA 106 ORL 105...!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I've been waiting a while for this..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum is 0 for 6 to start... awesome!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Bynum! There is no excuse for Pau not getting the position he wants against Lewis. He needs to work harder.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice Bynum..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Magic allowed to play early on. Holy ****..


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like Kobe has come to play


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the run!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Ariza is pissed! His really out to stuff Hudo


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Odoom!!

Nice lay up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW!

Come on guys! Let's stick it to em again in the 3rd!!!:headbang::headbang:

I want to do this tonight!!! ---> :buddies:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

How the hell Bynum has 11 shots attempt? Gasol needs to pick up the tempo in the 2nd half.

No technical fouls.

No offensive/defensive 3 sec violation.

No mercy. No mercy at all. 

The 'ship is ours. C'mon Lakers, let's do it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn I'm ready to celebrate...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar ****ing Odom!!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Damn I'm ready to celebrate...


Ditto


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm smelling it fellas..


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe wants this bad!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar has really got that little bank shot from the elbows down.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

12 minutes.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> 12 minutes.


And counting....man! I cant take it!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Its over!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahhhhh I can't take it!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Kind of sad watching the magic give up. ...even Luke is making lay ups


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

1 minute...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i love all of you guys. i want to nail basel


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

screw it...am celebrating:champagne::champagne::champagne::bump:


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> i love all of you guys. lets all have some massive orgy of some sort at basel's place to celebrate.


Say when and where!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****ing champs! :cheers:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ii9ce said:


> Say when and where!


:rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*NBA CHAMPS BABY.....WOOO HOOOOOOOO

**** YEAH

MOTEHR****ING YEAH

SUCK ON IT, CRITICS. SUCK ON IT*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Shout Out To The Boys After All We Been Through Kwame, Chucky And Smush!!!!!
We Are The ****ing Champions!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Congrats my friends!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

pau is stud


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The Shaq Tweet.



> Congratualtions kobe, u deserve it. You played great . Enjoy it my man enjoy it. And I know what yur sayin rt now "Shaq how my *** taste



:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> The Shaq Tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I just ordered mine!!!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Lynx said:


> The Shaq Tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: shaq is really kissin ***. y'know he's dying to go back to LA and ride Kobe's cottails


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> I just ordered mine!!!!


yup. same here along with kobe zooms :champagne:


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> I just ordered mine!!!!


Nice shirt. How much was it? 

I gotta admit, I thought this team didn't seem like they have what it takes to win it all. Since the last win against the Nuggets in Denver, the Lakers have really showed me something. I don't mind eating crow at all since we got the championship.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I did too, Cris.

Man, I am going :banana: 

I mentioned at the playoff thread, that this 'chip is for Chick. I miss him so much. Remember the summer he passed away, and feels like I can still hear him. I miss you, Chick.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sylaw said:


> Nice shirt. How much was it?
> 
> I gotta admit, I thought this team didn't seem like they have what it takes to win it all. Since the last win against the Nuggets in Denver, the Lakers have really showed me something. I don't mind eating crow at all since we got the championship.


16.99 + tax/shipping.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> "THE_REAL_SHAQ: Congrats to you to, mbengaaaaaaaa"





> THE_REAL_SHAQ: Congrats in spanish pau gasol, muchas gracias pappacito


lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

**** Yes!!!

**** Yes!!!

Fuuuuuuuuuuck Yes!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeesssssssss!!!!!!!!!! Champions Of The World!!!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shaq tweet about PJ and Fish



> Congrats to you to phil jackson. When the general doesn't panic the troops don't panic. You are the greatest now.





> Congrats to u to d fish, big shots the other day. Enjoy my man enjoy


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Congrats Lakers!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lol @ papacitto lmao


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

On Top of the World.......**** Yeah!​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Champions <3


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakers. World Champs baby! the best! WHAT UP LA!!


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Shaq is funny. Man i have to get that shirt.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> 16.99 + tax/shipping.


Where at? I checked the NBA store and it was $19.99. How much was shipping. I need to get me one so that I can wear it in front of a Celtic fan at work. :champagne:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Hell yes this one is for all us fans who had to watch years of Atkins, Smush, Walton, and Kwame starting for us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sylaw said:


> Where at? I checked the NBA store and it was $19.99. How much was shipping. I need to get me one so that I can wear it in front of a Celtic fan at work. :champagne:


Just go to this website and click the redirect link and you should get 15% off. 

http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/nba-store/index.htm


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

whats great is the whole ' Kobe cant win without Shaq' argument can be put to bed, to me THATS the best part about winning this paticular title


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> Just go to this website and click the redirect link and you should get 15% off.
> 
> http://www.couponcabin.com/coupons/nba-store/index.htm












This one is pretty sick too


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Those championship shirts are usually at stores like Sports Chalet the day after the team clinches.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats on a great season Laker fans. You guys rock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an amazing game - what an amazing series - what an amazing Playoffs - what an amazing ****ing season! We are the ****ing champions, Lakers fans! WE ARE THE ****ING CHAMPIONS!!!

HELL YES! PURPLE & GOLD UNTIL I ****ING DIE!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basboss (Jun 15, 2009)

I am so happy right now, neva, eva eva been happier


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basboss said:


> I am so happy right now, neva, eva eva been happier


Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So awesome... So ****ing awesome.

At a loss for words right now... After years of hearing about how Kobe will never get another title without Shaq from all my Laker hatin friends, its great to look at my phone after the game and see zero text messages. Just silence.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

this one's for the city of los angeles folks, I am so proud for every one of these players and kobe, pau and sun yue deserve this more than anyone
CHAMPS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> So awesome... So ****ing awesome.
> 
> At a loss for words right now... After years of hearing about how Kobe will never get another title without Shaq from all my Laker hatin friends, its great to look at my phone after the game and see zero text messages. Just silence.


EXACT same situation here haha


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Feels good to be back on top! :champagne:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well looky here on ESPN.. I get to watch it again!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Congrats to the Lakers on an outstanding season and for being the champs.

:cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this season was quite a ride

congrats lakers brothers it took us 7 years but we did it again!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I took a long break from this forum, because I grew sick and tired of the trolls and company. I still watched every single game, bought league pass for the last half of the season and the Playoffs and woke up in the middle of the night cheering on our boys, but I just couldn't muster any more energy to post here. But, since I suppose the troll population will severely decrease, because they've lost the "right" to use at least a dozen of their favourite lines, I decided to come back. 

Oh yeah, not to mention that it feels extra good to see these people despair because the devil (Kobe) and the Lakers are on top again. I wouldn't want to miss that for the world. 

Congratulations to our boys, I hope this isn't the end of the ride and that we're winning another title next year.

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Hell yes this one is for all us fans who had to watch years of Atkins, Smush, Walton, and Kwame starting for us.


It's amazing that Kobe was able to win any games at all during those years... People forget that when Wade has Smush, he led the Heat to dead last.

Anyways, looking forward to a repeat run next year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> I took a long break from this forum, because I grew sick and tired of the trolls and company. I still watched every single game, bought league pass for the last half of the season and the Playoffs and woke up in the middle of the night cheering on our boys, but I just couldn't muster any more energy to post here. But, since I suppose the troll population will severely decrease, because they've lost the "right" to use at least a dozen of their favourite lines, I decided to come back.
> 
> Oh yeah, not to mention that it feels extra good to see these people despair because the devil (Kobe) and the Lakers are on top again. I wouldn't want to miss that for the world.
> 
> ...


I was wandering if you were gonna show up, you slovenian ******!

Regarding BBF, much props to the Laker posters who have withstood the down years after Shaq and kept hope strong that the Lakers would win again.

So, here's to you, my bunch of brothers. :cheers: The Lakers did it. But so did we! 

GO LAKERS, CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Of course I did, you Portuguese *******!!!  Wouldn't miss celebrating with you guys.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Feels great to be back on top!

CHAMPIONS once again!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

3


bought this one too


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> 3
> 
> 
> bought this one too


Where?!? I NEED one of those!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nevermind, found it


----------

